# [ANZEIGE] iPhone 12 kaufen bei MediaMarkt + Mehrwertsteuer geschenkt auf fast das gesamte Sortiment



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. Oktober 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *iPhone 12 kaufen bei MediaMarkt + Mehrwertsteuer geschenkt auf fast das gesamte Sortiment*

						Seit heute lässt sich das iPhone 12 kaufen. Media Markt bietet das iPhone 12 sowie das iPhone 12 Pro in verschiedenen Farben und Speichergrößen an. Zudem gibt es derzeit bei MediaMarkt die Mehrwertsteuer geschenkt. Fast auf das gesamte Sortiment gewährt MediaMarkt 16% Rabatt, jede Menge Produkte sind so zu Bestpreisen erhältlich - Konsolen, Fernseher, SSDs, Monitore und vieles mehr!

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *iPhone 12 kaufen bei MediaMarkt + Mehrwertsteuer geschenkt auf fast das gesamte Sortiment*


----------



## keldana (24. Oktober 2020)

Wieder einmal so eine Clickbait-Überschrift. Die Mwst. Aktion war bekannt und ich dachte mir: „wie immer, Apple macht nicht mit oder jedenfalls gilt es nicht für die neuen iPhones“. Dann die Überschrift, die etwas ganz anderes vermuten ließ. Jedenfalls bis zu dem Punkt, an dem man dann doch informiert wird, das die neuen Apple-Geräte nicht rabattiert sind.


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2020)

Werbung für Apple und Werbung für Media Markt.
Was bekommt PCGH denn dafür?


----------

